# Weve all had one of these training days...



## Cryozombie (Sep 6, 2006)

Master Kicker


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 6, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 6, 2006)

He was doing so well at first.
Sean


----------



## BrandiJo (Sep 6, 2006)

poor guy ​


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 6, 2006)

it hurts my love spuds just watchning it!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh my... can I just say "ow"?


----------



## pstarr (Sep 6, 2006)

Nuts.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 6, 2006)

All anyone can say is ouch
Terry


----------



## kid (Sep 7, 2006)

and it just happens to be the day that he doesn't wear his cup.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 8, 2006)

The title of the thread is "We've all had one of these training days"...and yes, I have...from both sides of that scene.


----------



## Sam (Sep 8, 2006)

I've never had that day...

I did kick my instructor in the groin once, but certainly not with that kind of power...


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 8, 2006)

Sam said:


> I've never had that day...


 
lucky bastard...


----------



## Sam (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm young yet - I'm sure one day I will come to regret I said that...

my day will come.


----------



## matt.m (Sep 8, 2006)

That just sucks so bad for him.  Holy crap.


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 13, 2006)

:rofl:


----------

